# I need help planing my layout



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*OK I need the help of y’all, my model railroad friends. I am trying to plan the track work for my model railroad layout. I want this to be a point-to-point operation based layout. I have started with the old train table that my dad made over fifty years ago. This will be the center of the railroad. I do not want to remove the entire track that is there so I am going to have to work with it.*

*







*

*I am leaving the yard in place as will as the tracks that go though the tunnels and mountain. I am naming it the Labrador yard. I have not designed a working yard before so I need help with it. The old tracks that when up and over the cross over will now be a siding the goes to the ADM grain mill and then to the coalmine. There is t 3.3% grade on that hill and I do not want that big of a grade on the main line. By making, this siding I will not have long trains trying to climb it.*

*I want to have a turntable at Labrador. I have some large steam engines so I need the 130’ turntable.*

*The long sections will be two levels. The upper will have the ADM mill, coalmine and there tracks. On the lower level, I am thinking for having a passenger station with a passing siding.*

*I do not know what to do with the back wall or the peninsula. I know that the westbound track will have to be raised to reach Spencer so I will need a hill or mountain. I want to put some sidings with structures that need rail service in these two sections. *

*







*

*The Seaboard Yard and small section will be joined by a lift up bridge. I can not have any cars parked in this lift section. I do not have the section built yet. The only thing that I want out of this section is a point to point shelf layout the will connect to the main layout by way of the eastbound track. I have thought about away to turn around the steam locos that will work this section. I have not come up with away that I like yet.*

*The Spincer yard need a lot of rewoking as it dose not even have yard lead. No permenant track has been laid on any of the new section. *

*







*

*This is a DCC layout. I will have more questions about what I will have to add to my Digatrax system after I figure where to put the track.*

*I have attached the Any rail file. *

*Please help me with this project. *


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Even thought I want point-to-point I will have a hidden connection track to make it so that I can run trains around and around.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I got a couple of ideas brewin, Southern.

i'll have a mess around when i knock off work.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey bro. Does this (start to) get the juices flowing for the Spencer Yard?

I only have the trial of anyrail, so can only play with 50pcs... So I just MS Painted some of the yard legs in 

Hope you get the idea 

I imagine the blue sections to be arrive/depart tracks
and I imagine the red to work as a yard lead. although the switcher will have to duck into an A/D track to make way for something travelling around the loop... just say it adds operational interest :sly: ...
not too sure about the diamond/double wye. But yeah. its just an idea. see how it goes









and the anyrail file, if you want to load it up and have a play.
View attachment southern2.any



I've seen some of the 'pros' have similar yards setup, it gives an extra destination, and I think it is a good use of space ... 

bugger... as long as you have access to both sides of the 'island' (only just thought of that :knock_teeth_out: doh)


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey Southers,

I re-jiggered your Small Section, what do you think? I'm only working with the trial of anyrail, so its a little difficult to get it perfect. But it might be a good guide to get ideas flowing.



















View attachment Southerns New old table 3.4.broox.any


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks I like all the beer. I am watching a show on TV called mighty ships. The Ship just sailed into the Port of Adelaide.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ed, you dropped the ball. My wife just told me that I miss spell the name of the yard.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Just realised I linked in the wrong picture... and a stupidly high resolution... what a noob!


----------

